# Calorie advice



## dstyrrell (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi,

I was wondering if you guys can help my brother, he's strong and heavy he can bench 150kg's and is 19.5 stone, he doesnt eat junk food but cant seem to get rid of his body fat, some advice from you guys would be really helpful.

He's tried ephidrine but it had no effect, at one point he was taking 6 a day with caffiene to no avail, we thought it could have been a dodgy batch but someone else tried some and they were good pills.??

At the moment he's taking nuphedrine(hoodia based fat burners) sida cordifolia tablets, zinc and caffiene tablets, creatine.

his everyday diet is -

8AM - Bowl of cornflakes and large protein shake

11AM - Apple and a protein shake

130PM - Large protein shake and bowl of cornflakes

4PM - Banana and protein shake

730PM - Chicken and vegtables and protein shake

Our training regieme is -

Monday- Chest triceps and 30 mins cardio (bike/rower)

Wednesday- Shoulders legs and 30 mins cardio (bike/rower)

Thursday- Karate training which is high intensity fitness

Friday- Back and bi's and 30mins cardio (bike/rower)

I train with my bro and i'm 12.5 stones and cut but he just can't seem to loose his fat??? he tends to hold alot of weight round his face and stomach/chest.

A friend of ours said that if he took some dianobol it would melt off his fat but we are worried it could make things worse??

Any constructive comments and advice would be well recieved.

Sorry i put the title as calorie advice but its really diet advice thats needed and any other good advice aswell.

Many thanks


----------



## diaita (Nov 30, 2007)

tell your m8 hes a muppet,db could blow him up with water,his he a natty


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

dont go near the bdol. it has no fat burning qualities at all


----------



## dstyrrell (Feb 8, 2008)

diaita said:


> tell your m8 hes a muppet,db could blow him up with water,his he a natty


yeah my bro is natural, he's lucky as he takes after our Dads side of the family, they are all huge guys, my Dad was enormous when he was younger he had a 21" neck and his arms were so big that he used to have to get his shirts made for him. I dont know what happened to me i'm strong for my size but can't ever get over 12.5 stone, i can bench 120kg which i dont think is too bad for a guy my size?


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

His diet is bloody awful.

Cornflakes are sh1te and too many shakes,get some real food in there -complex carbs,lean proteins and efa's.

Try cardio first thing in morning on an empty stomach.


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

^^^^^^^^

Good post, totally agree.


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

PARAMANIAC said:


> His diet is bloody awful.
> 
> Cornflakes are sh1te and too many shakes,get some real food in there -complex carbs,lean proteins and efa's.
> 
> Try cardio first thing in morning on an empty stomach.


Agree fully with this diet needs fully sorting out and i mean sorting out proper

when i get more time i will post up a sample diet or look over this site!


----------

